# Stocking Freshwater Aquariums



## MOA (Aug 16, 2009)

Hello,

Many of us probably remember that one question that was on the tip of our tongues when we first started keeping fish: "How many fish can I keep?" Many of us never got much of answer or got an answer that didn't really work. For example, one rule that beginners are often told is that you can "keep one inch of fish per gallon of water." This rule sounds pretty good until you apply it; a ten-ich fish simply does not fit into a ten-gallon tank very well. 

Most of wind up either learning by experience (failed attempt after failed attempt), or by relying on our fish-keeping friends. These methods work, but are time-consumptive and can lead to many dead fish. To remedy this situation, a new stocking guide has been developed that accounts for many of the things that most of the common stocking rules do not. Of course this new guide can't replace common sense or responsible research, yet it can give a much more complete picture of freshwater stocking dynamics out there. This new guide is a spreadsheet called FishsheetA6 and can be found as an attachment located on the following website:

HMF Home (MOA's: How Many Fish)

This spreadsheet incorporates the following:

About 240 types of fish.
Allows the user to select tank dimensions and can compute capacities and surface area per gallon for a half-dozen different tank types (to include rectangular, hexagonal, bowls, elliptical, frustums, bowfronts (both corner and rectangular), and pentagonal).
Minimum dimension suggestions for each fish.
Temperature needs of its listed fish.
Compatibility lists for the fish it has statistics for (they are not perfect, but they do help).
Size comparison. As fish are selected, the spreadsheet checks their adult sizes against a user-defined ratio.
Filtration. The spreadsheet allows the user to select from a half-dozen different filter types and the GPH of each one. It also adjust for feeding frequency and the use of live plants.
Biomass. The spreadsheet uses a biomass index instead of using length (opposed to the inch per gallon rule).
MOA


----------



## Mikaila31 (Dec 18, 2008)

Neat. 

Told me I was overstocked. LOL 55gal with 215 gals overused for fish space.

Though a few things I didn't like. Why so few plant options? argh I can't remember the correct term, plants that sprout from a central base...... crypts, swords, anubis, ect..... I had to look for plants similar to what I have, since they were not listed. Which may be more difficult for a novice.

Also why is the smallest number of rummy nosed tetras I can have is 10?


----------



## MOA (Aug 16, 2009)

Hello Again,

The spreadsheets are designed as a "safety first" kind of scenario. Rummies are tightly shoaling species and thus appreciate more members. Granted, rummies can survive if kept in smaller quantities, but it isn't ideal. If you want to enter a different number of fish, you can use the manual input field towards the bottom of the spreadsheet. If you are unsure of the proportional dimensions of your rummies (or whatever fish you want to enter), you can just select "yes" use average. The spreadsheet will assume the fish is close to average and recalculate.

As to the plants, if you cannot find the type you have in the specified plant fields, there are other fields a little beneath them (Additional Live Plant Statistics) that can be used. They do not use the species type but instead rely on the growth rate of the selected plants. Perhaps I did not make it obvious enough (I'm bad with directions lol), but the plant fields operate independently of one another. This means that you don't have to re-enterany plants if you already put them in one of the plant blocks. (Confused yet? Believe me, I confused myself adapting them.)

Finally, the space guideline can be adjusted by altering the buffer zone. If you select a negative buffer zone, then it will "free" more space. Of course, this field is based on averages, specifically the averages that most experts believe to be "safe" for beginners. You don't have to agree with them, but they are there as a sort of signpost. If all your other results are within specs (particularly the filter and remaining wastes fields), then it isn't too big of a deal. FishsheetA6 is designed for "ideal" care. Unfortunately, ideal is not always possible in the real world.

MOA

P.S., Thanks for taking a look at it. Some other aquarists are not so open to new ideas


----------



## Mikaila31 (Dec 18, 2008)

-25 buffer zone and I'm still overstock it says:lol:. I'm OK with that though, I would happily say that it is a helpful tool for newbies. Though I would do a little more explaining on each section, with examples and such. It seems a bit complicated for newbies. That said stocking is a very complicated thing with lots of factors and lots of different theories on what is overstock and what isn't.


----------



## MoneyMitch (Aug 3, 2009)

im pretty sure stocking limits are by a tank by tank basis some have crazy filtration some dont. it mainly goes on bio load cap. just IMO


----------



## MOA (Aug 16, 2009)

Hi Again,

Actually, the spreadsheet does address stocking limits on a tank-by-tank basis. Also, it does account for filter strength. The sticky point that most people get hung up on is that the spreadsheet accounts for both overstocking and overcrowding (they sound similar but are two completely different considerations):


*Overstocking:* Overstocking occurs when an aquarist keeps too many fish for the aquarium filter to handle.An easy way to tell in a tank is overstocked is to check the nitrogen compounds. If the ammonia or nitrite is above zero (0) or if the nitrates are above eighty (80, though many sources feel that 40 is the true safe limit), then the tank is overstocked and either needs a more powerful filter or needs to be cleaned more often.
*Overcrowding:* Overcrowding is when the fish stress each other out via their presence. This sounds a little weird but it is the same principle as living in an apartment with a roomamte. If you get along with your roommate, then life will be relatively stress-free. However, if you add more roomamates to an apartment, then (eventually) peoples' nerves are going to fry. There will not be enough room to sleep, cook, or just live. Everyone needs some personal space and the same principle applies to fish. Having a huge filter does not help out the aquarist much if the fish are stressing each other out. (even nice people become grumpy if forced into crowded conditions). Additionally, overcrowding is not just big fish picking on little fish--it includes the stress a species can place on itself. For example, 10 Neon Tetras can live a long time in a 10-gallon tank, but they almost always live longer if they are given more space per fish (regardless of filtration).
FishsheetA6 accounts for both situations. Overstocking is taken care of with the filtration fields while overcrowding is taken care of with the "space" (gallons unused/overused) fields. Of course not everyone is going to agree with the limits imposed by FishsheetA6, but I would rather be safe than sorry. I have been keeping fish over a decade and also used to sell fish and have never seen fish live up to their full potential in a tank that ignores _overcrowding_. Lots of fish, even common little ones, can usually five years if just given a bit more space.

Okay, I'll get off my soap box now. Sorry to add so much filler, guys. Anyhow, besides altering the buffer zone, FishsheetA6 allows users to change how space requirements are calculated. You can swith the formula by selecting "moderated to reduce impact of large fish." As the phrase suggests, this field most changes how fish over three inches are accounted for. Smaller fish will still require roughly the same amount of space. Also, remember that the idea behind FishsheetA6 is getting fish to thrive, not just survive.

Thanks,
MOA

P.S. Again, sorry for rambling so much.


----------



## MOA (Aug 16, 2009)

Hi Again,

Anyone have suggestions for the concept. Also, the website was updated to account for some questions other people have had.

MOA


----------



## MOA (Aug 16, 2009)

Hello Everyone,

A new version of FishsheetA6 is now available via the website. It is the file with the extension "Updat3prototype." It has been adjusted to allow for a greater range of stocking possibilities (more negative buffer zone possibilities), to take care of some wording issues, and be a tad more precise about the species-specific data.

MOA


----------



## nomel (Jul 20, 2009)

Ugh...why is it docx? Can you have a .doc version so the most of us with pre office 2007 can use it. There should be no functional difference...except it working on 90% of the office installs out there.

On another less grumpy note...beautiful!!!


----------



## MOA (Aug 16, 2009)

Hi nomel,

There is a .xls version on the list of spreadsheets as well. The .docx is just a document that describes how the formulas were constructed and is on the wrong page to download the spreadsheet. However, I would love to add a .doc version of that document. I actually forgot to check the file type as I do most docs as RTF files. Sorry about that. :-D

I will change it immediately.

MOA


----------



## nomel (Jul 20, 2009)

Thank! That's the most interesting part to me!  Check your pm btw.


----------



## MOA (Aug 16, 2009)

Thanks for the pm.

Sorry, but I declined .doc and went straight to .pdf. If this doesn't work for you, please let me know.

MOA


----------



## nomel (Jul 20, 2009)

pdf is classier anyways


----------



## MOA (Aug 16, 2009)

LOL,

As long as it works.

MOA


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

MOA said:


> Hi Again,
> 
> Actually, the spreadsheet does address stocking limits on a tank-by-tank basis. Also, it does account for filter strength. The sticky point that most people get hung up on is that the spreadsheet accounts for both overstocking and overcrowding (they sound similar but are two completely different considerations):
> 
> ...


These "definitions" are misleading and frankly inaccurate. The issue for overstocking has to do with the water quality, water parameters, and compatibility of the fish and plants. The filter is but one (small) part of this equation. Overcrowding is also basically a question of water quality; generally this is solved by increasing the tank volume, but the reason this works is the improvement in the water quality (water changes not filtration), not the space. Knowledgeable fish keepers like Jack Whattley (discus) have proven this, and Laura Muha wrote at length on this in her article in the December 2006 TFH and she had considerable evidence from scientists and ichtyologists.

Also, waiting until nitrate readings are too high to decide the tank is overstocked is poor aquarium management and irresponsible. And the solution to increase the filter size is meaningless, that will not solve the problem. Responsible aquarists know their fish before they get them, and they know the limits, and they know what maintance must be performed to keep their fish healthy.

If you read articles on biotope aquariums by Heiko Bleher (a member of this forum) and others that have appeared over the past year or so in TFH and AFI you see suggestions for a130+ fish in a 40-50 gallon aquarium. But there are two critical criteria: (1) the fish must be compatible, and that means share the same requirements wth respect to water parameters (temperature, pH, hardness, salinity), habitat (plants or no, wood, rocks, light, dark...) and have behaviours that are compatible; and (2) the regular and consistent adequate tank maintainance by the aquarist. There are limits, but the limits are determined by these criteria.

Byron.


----------



## MOA (Aug 16, 2009)

Byron,

The definitions I posted are modeling referrence points. That is, they place different factors in different areas to make the computations cleaner. They are not meant to coincide with other people's definitions since most other people don't use multi-faceted computations when dealing with aquariums. When I talk about overstocking and overcrowding, I am referring to the spreadsheet's computational logic, not accepted aquarist terminology (modelers sometimes use different definitions than aquarists or scientists).

When I refer to filtration, I refer to anything that removes or converts wastes, meaning both the filter itself (the converter) and water changes (the remover). The spreadsheet actually deals with this issue very accurately in that it has an aerobic filtration formula (conversion capacity (actually conversion rate capacity)) and a remaining waste index that cross-references the bioload per gallon and the cleaning schedule. The base formulas that the spreadsheet uses were developed by a mathematics student at the College of Southern Idaho and were adapted from some of Newton's and Leibniz's work. 

Also, I have kept and sold fish over the past decade and have seen that fish can be stressed by the presence of other fish (even compatible species) if there are too many fish in the tank (regardless of water quality). Besides, I think everyone can agree that good aquarium husbandry includes efforts to see fish thrive rather than just survive. The simple logic that more fish can be kept does not mean that we should do it. My spreadsheet is not about telling people what they _can_ do, but rather what is most natural for the fish (I have yet to see a 40-50 gallon self-contained pond in nature that can sustain 130+ _average_ fish (not babies or air-breathers, etc.) in good health). 

I am sorry to sound so...well...mean. No less, you are treating me like I am incappable of simple research and logic. If you have looked at the website, then you will see that I back up all of my computations with evidence and that I am very careful to address people's concerns. Your concerns are addressed by the remaining waste calculation. Since you did not address anything in the spreadsheet, I am tempted to believe you did not look at it. Consequently, I have a hard time really paying attention to you since you have not taken the time to see where I am coming from.

Furthermore, if you would have looked at the site in detail, you would have noted that I am actually opposed to using test kits as the sole means of judging tank capacity (I am now avoiding using the words "overstocking" and "overcrowding" with you). I make it quite clear toward the bottom of the first page that I am a strong advocate of researching each purchase well before the purchase is made. In fact, that is the idea behind the spreadsheet: Get a working idea that can be "tested" _without harming_ any fish. The spreadsheet is designed for safety, so yes, some limits are going to be imposed that do not necessarily apply to every situation.

I am really sorry to bite your head off like this, but please give my work a chance before judging it. I am sorry that I was not more clear about my terminology. I admit that is was irresponsible of me to use terms that were not germane to the rhetorical situation and for that I sincerely apologize. Also, you mentioned some material that will make for an interesting read. I will go over your sources and adjust as is appropriate.

In Short, Thanks for Keeping Me Straight,
MOA


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

MOA said:


> Byron,
> 
> The definitions I posted are modeling referrence points. That is, they place different factors in different areas to make the computations cleaner. They are not meant to coincide with other people's definitions since most other people don't use multi-faceted computations when dealing with aquariums. When I talk about overstocking and overcrowding, I am referring to the spreadsheet's computational logic, not accepted aquarist terminology (modelers sometimes use different definitions than aquarists or scientists).
> 
> ...


I have no problem with your response, thanks for pointing out some things. My post was referring solely to the two definitions which appeared to have been cited from the spreadsheet site. Knowing that several on this forum will probably take these out of context caused me to point out that they are not reliable as they stand cited in the post. I am still of that opinion.

No, I did not look further into the spreadsheet because I have no reliance on these things, just like the "rule" that is still referenced by beginners of an inch of fish to a gallon of water. That can work but it usually doesn't. And I was not aware that you are the author of all this.


----------



## MOA (Aug 16, 2009)

Byron,

Thank you for a generous response. Very big of you and I appreciate it. 

Of course I wish you would at least give new ideas a chance, but I can also see your point of view. The sources you mentioned were interesting, but they are not idealists like myself. Despite this, my spreadsheet still accounts for their data, depending on which field data is examined. I have no problems with their results, just their logic: doing something because you can is not a reason to do it. I simply cannot force fish to live in crampt quarters simply because the environment is clean enogh. It would be like stuffing 5 people in a telephone both and hosing it down whenever the feces piled up--horrible logic.

Nonetheless, I probably think too much of my fish. I did not begin my theories to disqualify all other opinions, even if different than my own. Thank you for reminding me of that valuable lesson. Hopefully, despite an ideological rift, we can still collaborate. Even if you do not like the spreadsheet idea, I would still value any suggestions. Furthermore, I will help with any questions you may ever ask me.

Always,
MOA


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

MOA said:


> Byron,
> 
> Thank you for a generous response. Very big of you and I appreciate it.
> 
> ...


Thank you, sincerely [i.e., not meant derogatorily].

I would totally agree with not keeping fish in cramped quarters. I'm not of a mathematical mind, so I find it troublesome dealing with spreadsheets and such; I just don't work that way. I function best by researching whatever I need to know, from as many sources as I can, and using that knowledge to the best of my ability. I've nothing aginst new ideas, but I believe it is scientifically accurate that the key to a successful community is one of compatibility in terms of water parameters, environment/habitat and behaviour. Once all these are met, then the limit is obviously determined by bioload, water quality, tank maintainance...etc. I just get at this result by research which is what I understand best, so it works for me.

Byron.


----------



## MOA (Aug 16, 2009)

Fair enough. Research always should hold the highest place. After all, without it I would not have a spreadsheet at all (LOL). There is a certain wisdom to the old saying: "If it ain't broke, don't fix it." New aquarists who have done research have never been a problem for aquarium husbandry--only those who have not done research. 

Thanks,
MOA


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

MOA said:


> Fair enough. Research always should hold the highest place. After all, without it I would not have a spreadsheet at all (LOL). There is a certain wisdom to the old saying: "If it ain't broke, don't fix it." New aquarists who have done research have never been a problem for aquarium husbandry--only those who have not done research.
> 
> Thanks,
> MOA


 
Have read the theory you have submitted and without doubt have spent considerable time compiling.I believe it will indeed be helpful to new aquarists.
For those like myself, It is as you have noted.,,,"Particularly,study tends to reveal that all subjects contain a certain degree of subjectivity." It is as it should be.


----------



## MOA (Aug 16, 2009)

Lol,

Just when I think I know something: 90 mph curveball :shock:

MOA


----------



## MOA (Aug 16, 2009)

Hello Everyone,

Just a little question: How many of you guys would call yourselves fishkeeping idealists and how many would call yourselves pragmatists?

MOA


----------



## Fishin Pole (Feb 17, 2009)

While being a good idea intended, after reading your website......(never went to the spreadsheet) i think your info is going to be overbearing and too complex for the new aquarium owner.......Thus leading to more questions and posts on this or another forum......(not a bad thing)...........I have read alot of different info on the web and i find conflicting info all the time, one place says this will work while another says to do the opposite............I think your on the right track, but i think you need an easier approach to your spreadsheet......(i did just check it out) your info and way of using the spreadsheet is gonna confuse more people from the than help...I think their are alot of variables that need to be considered on a tank to tank basis for one piece of info cannot ever cover all the things going on with compatibility........Thats just my opinion


----------



## MOA (Aug 16, 2009)

Fishin Pole,

I grant that my website and spreadsheet are a bit complex, but it is a complex subject. Nonetheless, there is always room for improvement.:-D If you have any suggestions about how to make the spreadsheet or website more user-friendly, then I would love to hear them.

Thanks,
MOA


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

For new hobbyist's , Complexity,,, whether real ,or self inflicted,, is often a recipe for failure. I do not consider myself to be an idealist ,but rather a realist. Reality suggest's that keeping things simple for all hobbyist's should be the ideal goal.


----------



## MOA (Aug 16, 2009)

Hello,

I made a spreadsheet that can be used to help new fish breeders. It can be accessed via the first two links of my signature.

MOA


----------



## MOA (Aug 16, 2009)

Added some new links to the website that referrence other tools. Some of the new tools include a species index, a guide to how many structures the tank should have, a spreadsheet that calculates the rate of change for drip-tube acclimation, etc.

MOA


----------



## MOA (Aug 16, 2009)

Any other comments/suggestions.


----------



## MOA (Aug 16, 2009)

Going to make FishsheetA7 soon. Should be a multi-sheet model.

MOA


----------



## MOA (Aug 16, 2009)

Hello,

I am thinking of making FishsheetA7 a multi-sheet application. This sound good?

MOA


----------



## MOA (Aug 16, 2009)

hello,

I am also in the process of changing how the tank size is calculated. In the new version, the user will be able to either manually enter the dimensions or select from a list of standard sizes.

MOA


----------

